# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Δεν φορτιζει τη μπαταρια στο παπακι

## dant3

Εχω ενα παπακι daytona.εχω το εξης θεμα.δεν φορτιζει τη μπαταρια.την φορτισα και την ξανα εβαλα αλλα αδειασε.τα φωτα δουλευουν κανονικα,η μιζα κανονικα (οταν ειναι γεματη η μπαταρια) το ιδιο και η κορνα.
μετρησα με πολυμετρο ποσο δινει στη μπαταρια και στο ρελαντι ειναι στα 5 βολτ και με λιγο γκαζι 8 παρα κατι.αυτο βεβαια το εκανα αφου αλλαξα ανορθωτη καθως το πρωτο λογικο ειναι να εχει καει.αλλα αφου τον αλλαξα και τζιφος,τοτε τι φταιει?πηνια?
βοηθηστε με γιατι σε 2 βδομαδες φευγω διακοπες με αυτο και θελω να λυσω το προβλημα,κυριως γιατι δεν εχω κορνα οταν δεν ειναι γεματη η μπαταρια και ειναι λιγακι επικινδυνο αυτο.

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## βαγγέλης

Δες τα 2 πηνία που είναι πίσω από το βολάν .

----------


## dant3

αυτα ειναι πολυ μανουρα για να βγουν?ξερω οτι ειναι το αριστερο καπακι αλλα θελει καποιο ιδιαιτερο εργαλειο?σε συνεργειο φιλου βεβαια θα το κανω αλλα ειναι για αυτοκινητα αυτος.
και ποσο περιπου παει το κοστος αν εινια πηνιο?να ξερω πανω κατω γιατι αν παει κανα 50αρι δεν τα εχω για να το φτιαξω τωρα...

----------


## patent61

Το πιο πιθανό Γιώργο είναι να έχεις διακοπή κάποιου καλωδίου των πηνίων του βολάν, δηλαδή στις μπομπίνες, αλλά η εξαγωγή τους θέλει εξωλκέα και δηλαδή συνεργείο για μοτό. Η γεννήτρια δίνει ρεύμα, το μέτρησες; Δηλαδή όταν δουλεύει το παπάκι σου στο ρελαντί χωρίς την μπαταρία επάνω του τα καλώδια της μπαταρίας έχουν τάση;

----------


## dant3

> Το πιο πιθανό Γιώργο είναι να έχεις διακοπή κάποιου καλωδίου των πηνίων του βολάν, δηλαδή στις μπομπίνες, αλλά η εξαγωγή τους θέλει εξωλκέα και δηλαδή συνεργείο για μοτό. Η γεννήτρια δίνει ρεύμα, το μέτρησες; Δηλαδή όταν δουλεύει το παπάκι σου στο ρελαντί χωρίς την μπαταρία επάνω του τα καλώδια της μπαταρίας έχουν τάση;



Ναι οπως ειπα το μετρησα στα καλωδια της μπαταριας και δινει στο ρελαντι 5 και με λιγο γκαζι 7 και κατι.
θα ρωτησω εαν εχει ο φιλος μου(ευτυχως εχω 3 συνεργεια γνωστων εδω γυρω) για να το κανω

----------


## patent61

> Ναι οπως ειπα το μετρησα στα καλωδια της μπαταριας και δινει στο ρελαντι 5 και με λιγο γκαζι 7 και κατι.
> θα ρωτησω εαν εχει ο φιλος μου(ευτυχως εχω 3 συνεργεια γνωστων εδω γυρω) για να το κανω



Η μπαταρία είναι 6V ή 12 V; Αν είναι 12άρα τότε μάλλον λειτουργεί η μία μπομπίνα μόνο.

----------


## βαγγέλης

Γιωργο δες εδω να παρεις μια εικονα 
http://www.moto-rider.com/search-res...%C7%CD%C9&by=1

----------


## dant3

12αρα ειναι.την εχω μετρησει και αυτην με πολυμετρο.
αρα πρεπει να ξυλωσω βολαν και να δω ποια μπομπινα εχει ζημια?
για επισκευη μπορω να βρω ιδιο πηνιοσυρμα και να το αντικαταστησω η παει ολο για αντικατασταση?

----------


## vasilllis

μαλλον ενα τυλιγμα εχει και οχι 2.βγαλε και τα καλωδια της μπομπινας να μετρησεις εκει.
δες αν εχει καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα η καλωδιωση.
μου φαινεται περιεργο να καει ενα τυλιγμα και αντι για 15 να βγαζει 5.

----------


## dant3

στη μπομπινα να μετρησω τι?πειτε μου ετσι ωστε να τα εχω μαζεμενα μολις το ανοιξω.μαλλον την παρασκευη δηλαδη

----------


## patentas

ΠΟΣΑ ΠΙΝ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΑΝΩΡΘΟΤΗΣ 3 Η 4?

----------


## dant3

> ΠΟΣΑ ΠΙΝ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΑΝΩΡΘΟΤΗΣ 3 Η 4?



4.βασικα το παπι ειναι απομιμηση honda supra και παιρνει τα ιδια ανταλλακτικα.ανορθωτη εβαλα ιμιτασιον για supra

----------


## vasilllis

> 4.βασικα το παπι ειναι απομιμηση honda supra και παιρνει τα ιδια ανταλλακτικα.ανορθωτη εβαλα ιμιτασιον για supra



πες χρωματα.
τα κιτρινα πρεπει να ειναι απο την μπομπινα.μετρα εκει τι ταση εχεις. τα αλλα τι χρωμα ειναι;ξερεις απο που ερχονται;.αν θυμαμαι καλα εχει πρασινο βιδωμενο στο σασι, κοκκινο στην μπαταρια,και αλλο ενα απο την κλειδαρια;

----------


## dant3

Με βαζεις σε ιστοριες τωρα γιατι το πλαστικο που ειναι ο ανορθωτης ειναι μεγαλη μανουρα να το βγαλω!να σου πω την αληθεια απο οσο θυμαμαι ειναι και sleevαρισμενα και δεν φαινονταν.θα το κοιταξω παρολα αυτα και θα σου πω.αλλα μαλλον την παρασκευη που θα το βαλω συνεργειο για γενικο ξυλωμα

----------


## vasilllis

επισης μια και το θυμηθηκα επειδη ειπες ειναι σαν honda   παπι.
αν ειναι μιζατο οι μπομπινες ειναι βιδωμενες στο καπακι και δεν θες εξολκεα.

----------


## dant3

ναι μιζατο ειναι.αρα τι?βγαζοντας το καπακι βγαινουν και οι μπομπινες?

----------


## vasilllis

> ναι μιζατο ειναι.αρα τι?βγαζοντας το καπακι βγαινουν και οι μπομπινες?



μεχρι τον astrea κινητηρα που μπορω να σου απαντησω με 100% σιγουρια ειναι ,οτι ναι ειναι πανω στο καπακι βιδωμενες οι μπομπινες.

----------


## dant3

οκ.αρα τωρα μολις το ξυλωσω θα δω τι εχει και βλεπουμε.
σε αυτο που ρωτησα οσο αφορα την επισκευη τωρα.
αν εχει το πηνιο βραχυκυκλωμα μπορω απλα να αγορασω αλλο και να το αντικαταστησω?

----------


## dant3

λεπον το ξυλωσα αλλα δεν προλαβα να τσεκαρω τιποτα γιατι ειχα δουλειες(ετρεχα για το αυτοκινητο)
τελικα ευτυχως τα πηνια ειναι πανω στο καπακι οποτε δεν χρειαστηκε να βγαλω βολαν.εχει πανω 6 μικρα πηνια απο οτι ειδα.τωρα θα κατσω αυριο να το ξυλωσω να δω τι εχει ζημια.το παιδι πο με βοηθαγε μου ειπε οτι αυτοι το εκαναν παλια με κολλητηρι και κολλαγε και ηταν οκ.θα πιασει αυτο αν το κανω?η να αλλαξω πηνιοσυρμα?για να μην το αλλαζω ολο
κατι αλλο τωρα
εαν δεν φαινεται με το ματι ζημια πως την καταλαβαινω?μπορω να μετρησω κατι με το πολυμετρο?

----------


## dant3

εκατσα και το εβγαλα τελειως.με μια πρωτη ματια δεν φαινεται κατι.τωρα το ανταλλακτικο εχει 12Ε(ολος ο πηνιοφορος κτλ) οποτε θα παω να παρω αλλον να ξεμπερδευω.
δεν πιστευω να φαω κανα ακυρο και να μην ειναι αυτο?γιατι ουσιαστικα αλλαξα ολα τα ηλεκτρικα!ανορθωτη δηλαδη και πηνιοφορο

----------


## vasilllis

> εκατσα και το εβγαλα τελειως.με μια πρωτη ματια δεν φαινεται κατι.τωρα το ανταλλακτικο εχει 12Ε(ολος ο πηνιοφορος κτλ) οποτε θα παω να παρω αλλον να ξεμπερδευω.
> δεν πιστευω να φαω κανα ακυρο και να μην ειναι αυτο?γιατι ουσιαστικα αλλαξα ολα τα ηλεκτρικα!ανορθωτη δηλαδη και πηνιοφορο



ποτε δεν μου ειχε τυχει τετοια ζημια,οποτε δεν πιστευω να ειναι και εσενα αυτη.Αλλα θα δουμε,ποτε μην λες ποτε.Ισως οι κινεζιες να εχουν θεμα.

----------


## dant3

ρε παλικαρια ελεος,αλλαξα και βολαν και παλι τα ιδια.μιλησα και με ενα συνεργειο  γνωστου και μου ειπε τωρα οτι μαλλον διαρροη απο καλωδιωση κτλ

----------


## vasilllis

> ρε παλικαρια ελεος,αλλαξα και βολαν και παλι τα ιδια.μιλησα και με ενα συνεργειο  γνωστου και μου ειπε τωρα οτι μαλλον διαρροη απο καλωδιωση κτλ



λες και το ηξερα.σου ειπα μετρα την ταση απο τις μπομπινες.με τον ανορθωτη επανω χωρις λοιπα καλωδια.

----------


## dant3

Απο που ακριβως να μετρησω ακριβως τασεις?απο τον πηνιοφορο?η εκει που ειναι οι φισες?και αυτο ενω εχω αναμμενη τη μηχανη?

----------


## vasilllis

> Απο που ακριβως να μετρησω ακριβως τασεις?απο τον πηνιοφορο?η εκει που ειναι οι φισες?και αυτο ενω εχω αναμμενη τη μηχανη?



με αναμενη την μηχανη.στην εισοδο του ανορθωτη.
επισης τσεκαρε και πες μου ολα τα καλωδια που πανε.σε ξαρναρωτησα, εχεις 2 απο μπομπινα 1+ και 1- ; τι αλλο; μονο αυτα;

----------


## dant3

λοιπον ετσι ειναι ο πηνιοφορος
http://www.car.gr/parts/photos/2234421/
και εβγαλα φωτο και τα καλωδια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35141Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35142

τα καλωδια απο τα πηνια πανε ανορθωτη και στο αλλο διπλα του και τα αλλα χωνονται καπου και πανε προς τα μπροστα.λογικα φωτα κτλ γιατι αυτα νομιζω κατευθειαν απο πηνια παιρνουν

----------


## vasilllis

καπου στα καλωδια πανω στον ανορθωτη θα εχεις ταση μπαταριας.εχεις;
ισως μονο το συν και πλυν στο σασι.μετρα τα.δεν βλεπω ποσα καλωδια εχει αυτος πανω.και πια ερχονται απο την μπομπινα.το αλλο που βλεπω (ειμαι απο κινητο και δεν βλεπω καλα.) ειναι φλασερ.καμια σχεση. μετρα αρχικα την ταση της μπαταριας. στον ανορθωτη.

----------


## dant3

την μπαταρια δεν την εχω πανω.πες μου τι να μετρησω αυριο να τα κανω ολα μαζεμενα.
απο οτι καταλαβα θες τασεις στον ανορθωτη σωστα?και μετα να συνδεσω μπαταρια να δω αν εχει σε καποια καλωδια του ανοιρθωτη την ταση της μπαταριας?
ο ανορθωτης εχει 4 καλωδια.
απο τα πηνια στην δευτερη φωτογραφια ειναι η μεσαια φισα και ενα αλλο καλωδιο ξεχωριστο.

----------


## vasilllis

> την μπαταρια δεν την εχω πανω.πες μου τι να μετρησω αυριο να τα κανω ολα μαζεμενα.
> απο οτι καταλαβα θες τασεις στον ανορθωτη σωστα?και μετα να συνδεσω μπαταρια να δω αν εχει σε καποια καλωδια του ανοιρθωτη την ταση της μπαταριας?
> ο ανορθωτης εχει 4 καλωδια.
> απο τα πηνια στην δευτερη φωτογραφια ειναι η μεσαια φισα και ενα αλλο καλωδιο ξεχωριστο.



υποθετουμε οτι η μπομπινα ειναι καλη και τα καλωδια της πανε στον ανορθωτη σωστα.ο ανορθωτης ειναι καλος και αυτος.
ενα καλωδιο απο αυτον θα πηγαινει στην μπαταρια.οι δοκιμες που κανεις πρεπει να εχουν μπαταρια πανω.αν δεν πηγαινει στην μπαταρια θα πηγαινει πρωτα στην κλειδαρια και μετα στην μπαταρια.
το θεμα που ειπες με τα φωτα ισχυει απο την στιγμη που αναβουν μονο οταν βαζεις μπροστα.αναβουν?
τα 4 καλωδια που πανε στον ανορθωτη δεν τα ξερω.αποπ τις μπομπινες στην φωτο βλεπω μια φισα με 3 καλωδια.εσυ μου δειχνεις την μεσαια με 5?

----------


## dant3

ναι σορυ λαθος φισα ειπα.τα φωτα αναβουν κανονικα οταν βαζω μπροστα
ειπα,και χωρις μπαταρια πανω ολα δουλεουν οκ απλα δεν εχω μιζα(λογικο μιας και δεν εχω μπαταρια) και δεν εχω κορνα(πιο παλια που το ειχα δουλεψει χωρις μπαταρια θυμαμαι οτι ειχα κορνα οποτε λογικα το βραχυκυκλωμα γινεται καπου και επηρεαζει και την κορνα)
τωρα θα κατσω να δω αυριο που καταληγει η κορνα και θα συνδεσω πανω μπαταρια και θα παρω μετρησεις απο παντου και θα τα σημειωσω και θα βγαλω και φωτο μπας και βγαλω καμια ακρη

----------


## vasilllis

> ναι σορυ λαθος φισα ειπα.τα φωτα αναβουν κανονικα οταν βαζω μπροστα
> ειπα,και χωρις μπαταρια πανω ολα δουλεουν οκ απλα δεν εχω μιζα(λογικο μιας και δεν εχω μπαταρια) και δεν εχω κορνα(πιο παλια που το ειχα δουλεψει χωρις μπαταρια θυμαμαι οτι ειχα κορνα οποτε λογικα το βραχυκυκλωμα γινεται καπου και επηρεαζει και την κορνα)
> τωρα θα κατσω να δω αυριο που καταληγει η κορνα και θα συνδεσω πανω μπαταρια και θα παρω μετρησεις απο παντου και θα τα σημειωσω και θα βγαλω και φωτο μπας και βγαλω καμια ακρη



Aφου οταν βαζεις μπροστα αναβουν τα φωτα.τοτε μπομπινες οκ,ανορθωτης οκ.το προβλημα βρισκεται απο τον ανορθωτη στην μπαταρια.ελεγξς μηπως παρεμβαλεται η κλειδαρια,η καποια ασφαλεια.ασε την κορνα για μετα.

----------


## dant3

οκ θα τα κοιταξω μολις μπορω και σου λεω

----------


## dant3

δεν εχω κατσει ακομα γιατι δεν ειχα χρονο.
αλλα εχω τωρα τελευταια καποια σκασιματα απο την εξατμιση και το ελεγα με ενα φιλο μου που ασχολειται και μου ειπε οτι μπορει να ειναι λογω ανεπαρκειας ρευματος και να μην κανει καλη σπιθα το μπουζι και να φευγει ακαυστη στην εξατμιση.παιζει αυτο το ενδεχομενο?

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

αμέ. το μπουζί γενικότερα είναι οκ;

----------


## vasilllis

μπορει να ειναι ηλεκτρικο το θεμα.
ψαξε για τις γειωσεις και την κλειδαρια που εχουν κοινα με το προβλημα της μπαταριας.
αλλιως ειναι τυχαιο γεγονος.

----------


## dant3

το μπουζι το εχω 7000χλμ.το αλλαζα καθε 5000 αλλα ηταν σε σχετικα καλη κατασταση και ειπα να το αφησω 10000.τωρα θα το κοιταξω και αυτο μολις λυσω πλαστικα να δω καλωδια
εχω εξεταστικη τωρα και εχει και τρελη ζεστη και ειναι περιορισμενες οι ωρες που μπορω να μαστορεψω

----------


## dant3

εκατσα σημερα και το ελυσα.εριξα αντισκωριακο σε ολες τις φισες.μετρησα και τασεις στα πηνια.εβγαζε αλλα δεν ηταν σταθερο.εσπασα καλωδια να δω μηπως ειχε σπασει καπου μπας και γινοταν τιποτα αλλα τζιφος.προσπαθησα να δω που καταληγουν απο την μπαταρια τα καλωδια αλλα δεν καταλαβα γιατι ηταν με κολλητικη και πλαστικο και να πω την αληθεια δεν ειναι και μονωτικη ουτε και ορεξη για να κοψω ξανακολλησω.
θα το παω αυριο συνεργειο να το αφησω.δεν νομιζω να μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο πλεον...
α κοιταξα και μπουζι και μου φανηκε οκ.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Aφου οταν βαζεις μπροστα αναβουν τα φωτα.τοτε μπομπινες οκ,ανορθωτης οκ.το προβλημα βρισκεται απο τον ανορθωτη στην μπαταρια.ελεγξς μηπως παρεμβαλεται η κλειδαρια,η καποια ασφαλεια.ασε την κορνα για μετα.



δεν ξέρω αν στα παπάκια είναι διαφορετικά, αλλά στο cb που είχα, έπαιρνε μπρος, άναβε η λάμπα, αλλά δεν πήγαινε ΜΙΑ και έσβηνε αν άφηνες να πέσουν οι στροφές που δεν ανεβαίναν ούτως ή άλλως πολύ.

άλλαξα ανορθωτή και έσαξε

----------


## dant3

μπα αλλαξα ανορθωτη και εκτος αυτου ,το ειχα αναμμενο και ξεσυνδεσα ανορθωτη και δουλευε παλι

----------


## vasilllis

> δεν ξέρω αν στα παπάκια είναι διαφορετικά, αλλά στο cb που είχα, έπαιρνε μπρος, άναβε η λάμπα, αλλά δεν πήγαινε ΜΙΑ και έσβηνε αν άφηνες να πέσουν οι στροφές που δεν ανεβαίναν ούτως ή άλλως πολύ.
> 
> άλλαξα ανορθωτή και έσαξε



στο παπι ΕΙΧΕ τελειως διαφορετικο συστημα για την αναφλεξη.Και ολα τα υπολοιπα(μπομπινες-ανορθωτες-μπαταριες κλπ) να πεταξεις θα δουλευει.
Το cb αν θυμαμαι και καλα οπως και οι περισσοτερες μηχανες ειναι σε κοινο κυκλωμα.Αν θυμαμαι και καλα εσενα και την μπαταρια να βγαλεις παλι δεν θα δουλευει.

----------


## vasilllis

> μπα αλλαξα ανορθωτη και εκτος αυτου ,το ειχα αναμμενο και ξεσυνδεσα ανορθωτη και δουλευε παλι



εννοειται θα μας ενημερωσεις.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Το cb αν θυμαμαι και καλα οπως και οι περισσοτερες μηχανες ειναι σε κοινο κυκλωμα.Αν θυμαμαι και καλα εσενα και την μπαταρια να βγαλεις παλι δεν θα δουλευει.



σάμπως θυμάμαι και γω; πάντως και γαμώ τις μηχανές

----------


## dant3

> εννοειται θα μας ενημερωσεις.



δουλευει χωρις ανορθωτη.βασικα τα ειχα ξεσυνδεμενα ολα χθες που το δοκιμασα.ανορθωτη,το αλλο διπλα του,μιζα ,ειχα πανω μονο ενα ρελε που εχει απο την δεξια πλευρα του και κατι αλλο ακριβως διπλα(τετραγωνο,δεν εχω ιδεα τι ειναι,τα εβαζα γιατι δεν ηξερα αν δουλευει χωρις αυτα)
παντως σε ηλεκτρολογο που πηγα και του ειπα τι εκανα μου ειπε να το παω αυριο και οτι λεει για να δεις ποση ταση δινει πρεπει να εχεις μπαταρια πανω και να ειναι φορτισμενη.τωρα δεν ξερω
παντως σε ενα αλλο παλικαρι που ρωτησα (σε συνεργειο) μου ειπε παραξενο που δεν δινει ενω εχεις κανει ολα αυτα.
τωρα θα περιμενω να πετυχω εναν αλλο καλο ηλεκτρολογο διπλα απο το σπιτι μου να του πω να το κοιταξει αυτος(οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα τον πρωτο που τον πηγα δεν τον ειδα και με ορεξη να κοιταξει παπι)

----------


## dant3

και κοιτα τωρα που δεν βρισκω εναν ηλεκτρολογο να το κοιταξει...
κοντα σε κατεχακη η μεσογειων ξερετε κανεναν ηλεκτρολογο για μηχανακια?αλλα να ασχολειται γιατι ο ενας βαριεται δεν ασχολειται με παπακια ο αλλος μου τα μασαει κτλ.

----------


## duomax03

καλοί καραγκιόζηδες είναι. Αν δεν έχει κονόμα ούτε και ασχολούνται

----------


## dant3

ναι επειδη ειναι μανουρα δεν θελουν να ασχοληθουν.
και επειδη αυτα που θα εκαναν και θα επαιρναν τα λεφτα,δηλαδη ανορθωτη πηνια,τα εχω αλλαξει εγω,μου ξυνιζουν...
τι να κανω αν δεν βγαλω ακρη θα κατσω δευτερα να λυσω ολα τα καλωδια και ο θεος βοηθος.μονωτικη και ενα μαχαιρι και οτι γινει...

----------


## dant3

νομιζω οτι εφτιαξε.εβαλα πανω την μπαταρια γιατι ο ενας που ειχα παει τη πεμπτη μου ειπε οτι μετρας αν φορτιζει με την μπαταρια πανω.ετσι την εβαλα,την μετρησα πριν το βαλω μπροστα(ειχα 11,2 περιπου).μολις το εβαλα μπροστα ανεβηκε λιγο (στο 11,6) και με λιγο γκαζι εφτασε μεχρι τα 13.οποτε μαλλον κατι απο αυτα που αλλαξε εφταιγε(ανορθωτης,πηνια ποτε δεν θα μαθουμε) και απλα μετα μετραγα λαθος εγω.
τωρα βεβαια δεν εχω κορνα.την παταω και ακουγεται σαν ξεψυχισμενη.δινοντας λιγο γκαζι καμια φορα δουλευει.η θα τα εφτυσε η μπορει επειδη ειναι αδεια η μπαταρια να μην δουλευει.θα το κυκλοφορησω λιγο να δω αν την φορτιζει οντως την μπαταρια(να δω δηλαδη τι γινεται με την μιζα) και αν θα δουλεψει η κορνα η θα θελει και αυτη αλλαγμα εφοσον η μπαταρια φορτιζει κανονικα κτλ.

----------


## vasilllis

> νομιζω οτι εφτιαξε.εβαλα πανω την μπαταρια γιατι ο ενας που ειχα παει τη πεμπτη μου ειπε οτι μετρας αν φορτιζει με την μπαταρια πανω.ετσι την εβαλα,την μετρησα πριν το βαλω μπροστα(ειχα 11,2 περιπου).μολις το εβαλα μπροστα ανεβηκε λιγο (στο 11,6) και με λιγο γκαζι εφτασε μεχρι τα 13.οποτε μαλλον κατι απο αυτα που αλλαξε εφταιγε(ανορθωτης,πηνια ποτε δεν θα μαθουμε) και απλα μετα μετραγα λαθος εγω.
> τωρα βεβαια δεν εχω κορνα.την παταω και ακουγεται σαν ξεψυχισμενη.δινοντας λιγο γκαζι καμια φορα δουλευει.η θα τα εφτυσε η μπορει επειδη ειναι αδεια η μπαταρια να μην δουλευει.θα το κυκλοφορησω λιγο να δω αν την φορτιζει οντως την μπαταρια(να δω δηλαδη τι γινεται με την μιζα) και αν θα δουλεψει η κορνα η θα θελει και αυτη αλλαγμα εφοσον η μπαταρια φορτιζει κανονικα κτλ.



αν ακουγεται πεθαμενη η κορνα,κοιτα ποα πισω της αν εχει ενα ρυθμιστικο βιδακι και παιξε με αυτο.

----------


## dant3

οταν εχω καποιες στροφες και πανω δουλευει κανονικα.στο ρελαντι ακουγεται πεθαμενη.ισως θελει απο 12v και πανω γιατι τωρα που ειναι ξεφορτιστη η μπαταρια πρεπει να ειναι κατω απο 12 και να ανεβαινει εκει μετα απο καποιες στροφες.τελος παντων θα την βαλω αυριο να την φορτισω σε ενα φιλο μου και θα δω
ευχαριστω παντως για την βοηθεια!

----------


## Ste7ios

Για να φορτίσει μια μπαταρία σε ένα όχημα χρειάζεται 14.4V περίπου, που αυτή την τάση το αλτερνέιτορ την δίνει σε συγκεκριμένες στροφές. 

Για παράδειγμα στα Piaggio με τον κινητήρα Quasar 300i.e. παίρνεις 14 με 15V στις 5.000 σ.α.λ.

Όταν κάνεις μικρές αποστάσεις (<20-30') και μάλιστα μέσα στην κίνηση η μπαταρία τελικά δεν φορτίζει επαρκώς, ίσα-ίσα που σε κάθε εκκίνηση χάνει και μέρος του φορτίου της, καταλήγοντας με μια ταλαιπωρημένη μπαταρία που γερνάει πολύ πριν της ώρας της.

Επίσης το αλτερνέιτορ δεν μπορεί να φορτίσει μια αποφορτισμένη μπαταρία αλλά μπορεί να πάθει και ζημιά.

Επειδή αυτό ακριβώς ήταν το μοτίβο των διαδρομών μου, αναγκαστηκά χρειάστηκα έναν συντηρητή για να βοηθήσω την κατάσταση.

Αν το μοτίβο των διαδρομών σου είναι σαν αυτό τότε μπορεί να πρόκειται για κάτι φυσιολογικό και όχι για βλάβη.

Πάντως να πω την αλήθεια κάπως ψόφια μου φαίνονται τα ρεύματα που παίρνεις. Θα πρέπει να βρεις κάποιο εγχειρίδιο που περιγράφει τι δίνει αλτερνέιτορ σου και σε ποιες στροφές.

----------


## dant3

εγχειριδιο για αυτο το μηχανακι δυστυχως πολυ δυσκολο.παντως χθες που το βολταρα λιγο την ψιλοφορτισε.τωρα οπως ειπα θα την φορτισω σε ενα φιλο και θα δω τι θα γινει.αν παλι ξεφορτιστει ε να παει στο ...ετσι και αλλιως δεκεμβριο θα πουληθει οποτε δεν θα ξανασχοληθω.

----------


## dant3

ρε παιδια μια τελευταια απορια.την φορτισα σημερα.την πηρα λοιπον απο το συνεργειο και την μετρησα.12,45.την εβαλα πανω αναψα και στο ρελαντι πεφτει 12,11 και με λιγο γκαζι ανεβαινε 12,5 κτλ.ενταξει στο δρομο φανταζομαι θα ανεβαινει πιο πανω αλλα στο ρελαντι ειναι φυσιολογικο που ειναι πιο κατω?δεν θα την χαλασει τη μπαταρια ετσι?

----------


## Ste7ios

Πότε μετράς την μπαταρία; Πρέπει να την αφήνεις να ξεκουραστεί 1 - 2 ώρες μετά την φόρτιση.

Επίσης με κάθε εκκίνηση χάνει μεγάλο μέρος της φόρτισης της, η οποία πρέπει να αναπληρωθεί κατά την διαδρομή.

Αν στο ρελαντί πάντως σου δίνει μόνο 12,11V (πιθανώς και λιγότερο) δεν βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα την κατάσταση. Είναι λίγα. Αν γκαζώσεις πόσο σου δίνει; Σε πόσες στροφές σου δίνει τουλάχιστον 14.4V ?

----------


## vasilllis

> ρε παιδια μια τελευταια απορια.την φορτισα σημερα.την πηρα λοιπον απο το συνεργειο και την μετρησα.12,45.την εβαλα πανω αναψα και στο ρελαντι πεφτει 12,11 και με λιγο γκαζι ανεβαινε 12,5 κτλ.ενταξει στο δρομο φανταζομαι θα ανεβαινει πιο πανω αλλα στο ρελαντι ειναι φυσιολογικο που ειναι πιο κατω?δεν θα την χαλασει τη μπαταρια ετσι?



Αυτη η ταση με φωτα αναμενα? ή χωρις?πιστευω αν και οριακα ειναι σωστα.

----------


## dant3

> Πότε μετράς την μπαταρία; Πρέπει να την αφήνεις να ξεκουραστεί 1 - 2 ώρες μετά την φόρτιση.
> 
> Επίσης με κάθε εκκίνηση χάνει μεγάλο μέρος της φόρτισης της, η οποία πρέπει να αναπληρωθεί κατά την διαδρομή.
> 
> Αν στο ρελαντί πάντως σου δίνει μόνο 12,11V (πιθανώς και λιγότερο) δεν βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα την κατάσταση. Είναι λίγα. Αν γκαζώσεις πόσο σου δίνει; Σε πόσες στροφές σου δίνει τουλάχιστον 14.4V ?



την μετρησα κανα 3ωρο αφου την εβγαλα απο φορτιση.
εβαλα με μανιβελα μπροστα και οχι μιζα.εριξα λιγο γκαζι(μεχρι καμια 3000) και πηγε 12,5.παραπανω δεν δοκιμασα γιατι ενοχλει κιολας γιατι εχει την εξατμιση.

φωτα κλειστα.

θα το αφησω ετσι και οτι γινει.προς το παρον το βαζω και με την μανιβελα μπροστα.θα δω αν ξεφορτιστει μονη της.παντως βαρεθηκα να πω την αληθεια να ασχοληθω αλλο.εξαλλου θα φυγω τωρα πεμπτη για 5 μερο και μετα καπακι διακοπες οπου θα μεινει και σε ακινησια κανα μηνα το παπι οποτε δεν εχει νοημα να το ψαξω περαιτερω τωρα.

----------

